# SunnyBrook 2750 SL specs.



## thumbs (Jul 19, 2004)

Sure could use some help here.  Somehow or other I lost or misplaced my brochure for my 2003 SunnyBrook 2750 SL fifth wheel.  If anyone has an extra copy could you send it to me?  If not could you send a copy of the spec sheet either email or snail mail?  

Thanks for the help


----------

